# Smart Repair - Textured Bumper Lip & Wheel Arch



## nc35 (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi Everyone ,
Any thoughts and recommendations for getting the scratched textured bits of a bumper and wheel arch repaired.
Not a job I am confident tackling.
In Leeds West Yorkshire if there is a smart repair in Yorkshire anyone recommends.
TIA










Sent from my SM-T585 using Tapatalk


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Please re-size the first picture.


----------



## nc35 (Sep 13, 2009)

cossiecol said:


> Please re-size the first picture.


Sorry using tapatalk, doesn't have that option.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Barbel330 (May 3, 2016)

Check out the ProXL range of aerosol's specific for repairing textured plastic, Upol also have a range. It'd be a very simple repair for you to do yourself with minimum chance of messing it up as the damage itself isn't very severe.

Its a quick, easy job for a smart repairer but I think you'd be surprised how easy it would be to do yourself in an hour or so.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

As above, it's a very easy repair. 

I use the Bradley's system, but it would be very costly to buy the products needed for just 2 repairs. 

Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## nc35 (Sep 13, 2009)

Amazing thank you.
Found a smart repair guy who would take the repair on. Most were not interested.
The wife is such a perfectionist didn't want to tackle the repair.
Now I have seen the products and how well and easily they work in the summer I will have a go with the rest of the trim and a bit of damage on the back of my car.
Thank you both for your time and recommendations. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------

